# Acme Museum Display



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

After realizing that I was unable to restore the rare Acme chainsaw to use, I decided it should be put on display in the Acme Museum. Knowing many of you have enjoyed seeing this early example of Louisiana engineering, I thought you would enjoy seeing its new display.

Which leads to a discussion question: Is it possible to carry a joke too far or does the joke get better the farther it goes? :happy:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe that Acme was the place that Wile E. Coyote bought all his stuff to catch the Roadrunner.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*how far did you say....?*

A joke can be carried too far, but, fortunately, your works have traveled no where the required distance.....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

I do have to ask...can you get one that is left-handed? And what about the replacement blades? I do believe that the local council workers would looove this tool as it would make their life so much easier.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

idn’t he Wood Cutter Association have a ban on the saw because it was causing too much pain to the trees?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Framed or un-Framed, it still very nice work Oliver. N

And Oliver, the saw is so nice it should be framed.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I have to explain to my children that some of the things I do or say that only "I" think are still funny are only meant to make me laugh. 

Too far... If I am still laughing and no one is crying then there is still plenty of room.

BTW can you get that in John Deer Green?


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe that the Norwegians in Minnesota had a nearly identical saw.There may be a patent infringement issue. They sure look the same except they fueled theirs with stump-hole juice instead of getting it from Marie.Maybe she didn't ship to Minnesota!

Dennis


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Is it possible to carry a joke too far "
Depends on weight...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it would only be fitting to display it on a wall. Do you have a dedicated space where you exhibit your various inventions Oliver? If not, you should.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Wish I had a photo of the "2x4 stretcher" we had hanging in the lumberyard for the new staff! Haha The chainsaw is a lot more technical. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Where Oliver fits on this graph, I am not certain!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

kp91 said:


> Where Oliver fits on this graph, I am not certain!


Blacksmith or magician?!?


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

This is definitely in the collectable class and therefore worth big bucks. Make sure you have good security and insurance coverage in case the security fails.


----------



## Dziadek1 (Dec 7, 2013)

If you ever have to get it working again, I have a couple of brain cells at my work that have fixed everything for my boss.

I am the supervisor! Why did I get hired there?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver I normally drop off the threads when I gave nothing more to say, but I am still on this one...







the reason is....




I love that damn chain saw and I cannot be parted from it. Neville


----------

